# Rhein Buhne Feedern



## jigga1986 (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo würde gern wissen wie ihr am rhein feedert. welche methode,montage,ausrüstung.

welchen bissanzeiger sollte man verwenden? (auch wenn man jetzt nicht wie ganze zeit spitze beobachten will/kann/möchte)|rolleyes

ich denke die elektro sind nicht so gut wegen schifsverkehr.

|rolleyeshoffe jemandt gibt mir paar gute tipps auch per pn oder whatsapp


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Hallo würde gern wissen wie ihr am rhein feedert. welche methode,montage,ausrüstung.
> 
> welchen bissanzeiger sollte man verwenden? (auch wenn man jetzt nicht wie ganze zeit spitze beobachten will/kann/möchte)|rolleyes
> 
> ...



Normales Feedern halt, meistens mit dem Tingaltangelteil  (Anti-Tangle-Boom), Feederruten (je nach Spot 120-300g) mit entsprechend dimensionierten Rollen (Muß aber nix spezielles für Federn sein, sollte nur solide sein). Ich benutze mittlerweile gerade im Rhein geflochtene...
Aalglöckchen am besten mit Knicklichthlater zum dranklippen, die zum schrauben sind Müll#d (Zusätzlich noch mit nem ganz kleinen Kabelbinder sichern, dann gehen die auch nicht regelmäßig fliegen:m)
Futter nach belieben (Die Pros würden jetzt sagen je nach Untergrund, Jahreszeit, Zielfisch, Strömungsverhältnissen etc. pp.) Ich sach: Einfach mal durchtesten...

Sonst Fragen?


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

Also etwas verfeinertes, durch die Zitterspitzen, Grundangeln mit einer Fütterhilfe!? - Denn Feedern ist eine sehr aktive Sache. Nur eine Rute und mit der ist man auch pausenlos beschäftigt.


----------



## jigga1986 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

ich weiß das es so sein soll, aber wir fahren zum angeln auch zum erholen und da sitzt man nicht den halben abend/nacht an der rute. (mal will ja auch quatschen und ruhe genießen)

mein ansatz ist folgender(wegen wenig ausbäute mach ich mir gedanken)

Ruten Shimano Joy 3,60 bis 90g 
Rollen Okuma 4000 mit 20 mono 3,6 kg
Montage: Schlaufenmontage (Hauptschnur->14 Hacken gehärtet schwarz dünn-> futterkorb mit Draht an den seiten wegne wegrollen)
Futter gemischt dunkel

so 2 größere baustellen bleiben noch ruten positionierung ung bissanzeige

-ich möchte demnächst meine ruten horizontal aufstellen zum wasser hin (davor war vertikal)
- bissanzeige möchte ich irgendwas einhängen sowas wie ü-ei oder ähnliches (davor war aalglocke)
-wegen genauen anwerfen werd ich mir so einen gummiring auf die rolle wickeln (davor pi x daumen geworfen)
-stelle auslöten (keine ahnung)
anregungen


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

Das soll ja auch keine Wertung sein, lediglich eine Trennung. Wir wollen ja das Kind beim Namen nennen.


----------



## jigga1986 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

genehmigt


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

Ganz waagercht würde ich die Ruten nicht ablegen, ganz einfach, um nicht zu viel Schnur in das Wasser zu bringen, schließlich hats auch in den Buhnen noch etwas Strömung.

Einhängebissanzeiger sind so weit eine ganz vernünftige zusätzliche Bissanzeige. Leg die Dinger aber an die Leine, also unten mit etwas Schnur lose anhängen. Sonst bist du nach jedem Anhieb irgendwo hinter dir am suchen, wo sie halt hingeflogen sind.


----------



## jigga1986 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

das waren verbesserungsforschläge von einem seeangler an mich.  wieviel grad ?


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> wieviel grad ?



Wie bei Ommas Kochrezepten... so ein bisschen halt. Das siehst du ja selber, wie sehr es in deiner Buhne zieht. Durchschnittlich aber 17,5° über der Waagerechten.


----------



## jigga1986 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

mit rod pod oder Y-Stock


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

Weder noch :m

Y Stock tut es auch.


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

Brandungsdreibein....

P.S. Für die meisten ist Feedern das, was die meisten unter Feedern verstehen...


----------



## jigga1986 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ruten-Clip-B...16?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5b13c1a0a8
jemand getestet


----------



## Polarfuchs (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

Zuviel Strömung im Rhein...


----------



## Fr33 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

Aalglöcken.... wenn du wirklich nur chillen und Grundangeln willst....(feedern ist was anderes ^^ ... auch wenn du als Grundrute ne Feederrute verwendest).


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

Wobei es im Rhein in einem Buhnenfeld mit der angedachten Ausrüstung vermutlich nichts mit chillen wird.


> Ruten Shimano Joy 3,60 bis 90g
> Rollen Okuma 4000 mit 20 mono 3,6 kg
> Montage: Schlaufenmontage (Hauptschnur->14 Hacken gehärtet schwarz dünn-> Futterkorb mit Draht an den seiten wegne wegrollen)


Da bist du massiv mit den Grundeln beschäftigt.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

Je nach Buhne wird das mit der Rute auch eng. Die Joy kannste max mit 80Gr Körbchen und Futter beladen... dann ist aber Ende vom Lied. Da geht dann auch nur noch rausschwingen anstatt werfen.....


Grundeln wirst du def. haben.... je näher du an die Packung kommst - umso mehr. Auf freiem Feld sind es weniger.... aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme ^^


----------



## jigga1986 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

 also mit joy komm ich klar werfe auch nicht in die Strömung. Grundeln ist auch klar, deswegen fahren wir auch in die nacht immer zum rhein.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Polarfuchs (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

Hab eben nochmal alles überflogen....
Die mangelnde Ausbeute!!! 

-> SPOTWAHL!!!!!!!!

...und ein bisserl mehr Ums sollte das Tütchen für den Rhein schon haben....- allein weil Du dann flexibler bei der.... Na?!?! Spotwahl  bist...


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*

An stelle von Feedern ,geht ja eh mehr ums chillen 
einfach ne Grundel an die Feederrute und fertig.
Alles andere |kopfkrat ,hauptsache macht spass #6


----------



## jigga1986 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rhein Buhne Feedern*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Hab eben nochmal alles überflogen....
> Die mangelnde Ausbeute!!!
> 
> -> SPOTWAHL!!!!!!!!
> ...


Haben schon viele Bühnen durchprobiert. Köln Bonn Krefeld Düsseldorf. Ähnlicher Resultat. Maximum war 6 brassen

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------

